# Illustrator Kronkorken



## schleckerbeck (25. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

suche ein Tutorial / Anregungen wie man einen Kronkorken in  Illustrator erstellt.
Hat da jemand zufällig was parat?
Danke,

sc.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
machs doch so:
erstelle einen Stern mit den Einstellungen:


> Radius1: 50
> Radius2: 55
> Zacken: 10



dann erstellst du einen zweiten kreis der natürlich kleiner ist und dann makierst du beides und wendest den 3d Filter drehen an. Dort stellst du die Ansicht auf oben und drehst das ganze in der x- Achse bis dir die Perspektive gefällt.
Nun solltest du den kleineren Kreis so verschieben das etwas der Stern abgedeckt wird.
nun kannst du noch die zacken mit dem Deckel mitthilfe von Linien verbinden.

Hoffe das hilft schonmal.

Gruß


----------



## schleckerbeck (26. Oktober 2007)

Danke für die Antwort. Schaut ja schon mal gut aus.
Doch mir wär lieber, wenn der Kronkorken in der Draufsicht wär.
Hab mal bei nem Kronkorken die Zacken gezählt, es sind 20 Stück.

Und eigentlich sind die Zacken auch nicht spitz, sondern so kleine Trapeze (von oben gesehen).
Hast du noch ne Idee? Den jetzigen werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren.

Danke,

sc.


----------



## schleckerbeck (26. Oktober 2007)

Hab mich jetzt nochmal bisschen gespielt, und folgendes ist dabei rausgekommen. Sieht meiner Meinung nach aber auch noch nicht so aus, wie ich das wollte.

Vielleicht kann mir ja noch jemand weiterhelfen.

sc.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (26. Oktober 2007)

Was genau gefällt dir den daran nicht?
Du solltest vielleicht versuchen das ganze auch mit schattierungen zu füllen, dadurch bekommt der Kronkorken etwas mehr Tiefe.


----------



## schleckerbeck (26. Oktober 2007)

Finde, man erkennt nicht so richtig dass es ein Kronkorken ist.
Wie meinst du das mit dem Schatten? Die einzelnen Zacken, oder einfach nen Schlagschatten?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (26. Oktober 2007)

Also ich meine die Schatten die sich an den Zacken bilden.
Am besten du schaust dir einen richtigen Korken an und versuchst die Schatten anchzubauen. Dafür kannst du entweder kleine farbige Flächen nehmen oder dich an dem Verlaufsgitter versuchen (um damit aber richtig geile Ergebnise zu erzeilen benötigt man etwas übung.

Gruß

PS:http://www.getraenke-wick.de/assets/images/kronkorken-freigestellt-grau-getranke-wick2.jpg


----------



## schleckerbeck (29. Oktober 2007)

Irgendwei krieg ich das mit dem Schatten nicht so hin. Hab mal ein Bild angehängt.
Was, bzw. wie könnt ich das noch besser machen?

Was mir auch noch gefallen würde, wär so ein Kronkorken, der geknickt ist.
Bsp.: http://www.snacksndrinks.de/images/default/kronkorken.jpg
Evtl. noch etwas mehr von der Seite. Wie könnte man so etwas realisieren?

sc.


----------



## Zinken (29. Oktober 2007)

Der Fehler ist, daß Deine Schatten keine eindeutige Richtung haben. Sie sind sozusagen umlaufend, was in der Realität einfach unmöglich ist. Du mußt Dich auf eine Lichtrichtung festlegen.


----------



## schleckerbeck (30. Oktober 2007)

Aha, da liegt der Hase begraben.
Muss ich die einzelnen Schatten dann von Hand ändern? Oder gibt's ne elegantere Lösung?
Kannst du mir evtl. mal ein Beispiel machen? Wenns keine zu großen Umstände macht.

Danke,
sc.


----------



## schleckerbeck (30. Oktober 2007)

Hab jetzt mal rumprobiert, und das ist dabei herausgekommen.
Wie findet ihr das, bzw. was könnte man noch besser machen?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (31. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
also am besten du legst dir einen Kronkorken mal in den Hintergrund. Dann kannst du diesen ja auch Nachzeichnen. Ist natürlich mehr arbeit und hängt auch davon ab ob du einen realistischen oder eher einen stlisierten Kronkorken möchtest.
Wenn du einen realisitschen möchtest mußt eigentlich nur jede Farbfläche nachzeichnen und einfärben. Je mehr Farbflächen du hast desto realisitischer wird dein Bild.
Du kannst natürlich auch das Verlaufsgitter einsetzen. Es ist nur etwas schwer zu bedienen.

Gruß

PS: hier kannst du dir mal anschauen was man , wenn man genug Gedult und Zeit hat erreichen kann: http://homepage3.nifty.com/highside/gallery.htm


----------



## schleckerbeck (31. Oktober 2007)

Wollte eigentlich keinen realistischen Kronkorken, eher stilisiert.
Naja, werd dann mal bisschen nachzeichnen üben... 
Poste dann hier das Ergebnis.

Danke,
sc.

PS: Die Seite ist ja er Hammer! Wer tut sich soviel Arbeit an?


----------

